# Best Bong for the money



## Grower13 (Jan 26, 2012)

So..... I'm in the market for a bong. Who better to ask than you all? I don't want giant one...... glass please...... not looking to spend more than $300.00...... I need to be able to get it shipped camo style to me..... I really don't know much about the different styles....... I know I like a wide base so I don't get bong water on my wife's clean carpet...... Come on all you experts what kind and brand should I get.

:bong1:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

The one you make yourself. I like to find antique bottles or just liqour bottles, get a tile-cutting bit for my dremel w/ a few grommets and make my own. :cool2: THe only time I ever paid for a bong was when I was young...Like real young...lol. All the young hipster doofus' seems to fawn over Roor bongs. I wouldn't mind trying one tho...


----------



## Herm (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a small PHX that is made of Pyrex that I love.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 26, 2012)

pyrex bong would be schweet


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2012)

checkout everybodydoesit.com


----------



## Locked (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to use everyonedoesit.com but my last three bongs hve come from chunkyglasspipes.com. The reason I hve bought so many God damn bongs lately is because it seems I hve become a Klutz.   I hve broken 2 damn bongs in the last 2 months. I am done with glass and getting an acrylic one even though I like glass better.  I think everyonedoesit's selection has gone down hill lately. I cldnt find a decent bong for a good price the last 3 times I looked there. I do love there speedy service and the fact that they pack the bong so well that I never worry it wil be broken even though it is coming from the UK. Chunkyglasspipes is in the US and they hve real good prices and there gear is nice.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28299


----------

